# Spider Vanes vs Elivanes



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

If for indoor, I actually really liked the 3.5” for indoors ;-)


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

If you are wanting to shoot Eli vanes, Get P3 Eli vanes for olympic recurve.

And Eli vane revolutions for indoors. 

I have shot Eli Vanes for years. Not too high a profile, super durable, and my arrows group like i never saw with spin wings. I dont like spider vanes, too stiff a fletch and too high a profile. 

I shot spin wings for years and they grouped great but were not durable. I had to replace them quite often.

I have not been tempted to shoot any other vanes yet. I love my Eli vanes.

Chris


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the S3 on my Victory VAP set up for outdoor field. Shot them indoors a bunch as well, during tuning and general practice at 20 yards. (3 under the nock, no walking)

Found them to be quite durable; lots of collisions and have only bent one vane badly enough that it needs replacement. (still shoot it though, and it'll still fly) So, none of the typical tearing that can happen with vanes.

FWIW, that set up was tuned very well, with bareshaft typically landing right with fletched indoors at 20. (I somehow stumbled upon the tune... dumb luck) So, arrows didn't need a 'whole lot' of correction either... I can only presume the larger S3 profile would be more 'grabby' in the air on mildly mis-tuned setups... maybe even approaching 4" feather territory...?

If they had more color choices, they'd be my first choice in spin vanes... I'm only considering the XS right now due to color. (an admittedly silly reason...  )

Cheers,
E.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

liquidator4711 said:


> If for indoor, I actually really liked the 3.5” for indoors ;-)


Why is that and would that work with my set up since I am shooting a weaker arrow than you are probably.


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

StarDog said:


> Due to an egregious error on my part, I ordered the wrong size Spider vanes and since I opened the package, Lancaster won't take them back. I will post them in the classifieds 3.5"silver right hand. Should have ordered the shorter ones.
> 
> Anyway, so some friends gave me some spin wings til I get new vanes (haven't fletched yet) but I hear some of you kind folks like the Elivanes.
> 
> ...


I use the p3. Eli vanes are pretty hard and give good group

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

StarDog said:


> Why is that and would that work with my set up since I am shooting a weaker arrow than you are probably.


They give a bit more stabilization, not too high profile so no clearance issues (for me at least). I am shooting a 650 trispine @ 31.5” w/ 120grain points with 31# at fingers and 29” draw (arrows kept long to tune...) - not that I think it should matter though...

If going from “small” spider vanes to the 3.5” you should see the arrow tune just slightly stiffer as you put more mass on the back end, should be easily adjusted for with a slight increase in bow weight, brace height, or possibly even just plunger.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

liquidator4711 said:


> If for indoor, I actually really liked the 3.5” for indoors ;-)


Me too, my best scores last indoor season were with them.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Also, IMO there is very little difference in performance between them. I found that spin wings group slightly better then spider vanes outdoors most likely due to them being lighter though, but not by much at all.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

liquidator4711 said:


> They give a bit more stabilization, not too high profile so no clearance issues (for me at least). I am shooting a 650 trispine @ 31.5” w/ 120grain points with 31# at fingers and 29” draw (arrows kept long to tune...) - not that I think it should matter though...
> 
> If going from “small” spider vanes to the 3.5” you should see the arrow tune just slightly stiffer as you put more mass on the back end, should be easily adjusted for with a slight increase in bow weight, brace height, or possibly even just plunger.


I have a slight clearance issue with the smaller spider vanes corrected by turning the nock slightly. Not sure what the larger ones would do for me. But Lancaster won't take them back as I had opened the package and started fletching before I thought "gee, these things are HUGE". I may fletch a couple out of curiousity.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

If you do, please share how it works out!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Update 

I fletched with some spin wings that some people gave me (they didn't like them because they were very fragile outdoors). 1. OMG, the tape sucks out loud and luckily I had double sided tape left over from xs wings that I could actually use. 2. They are so dinky and light they weakened the arrow like nobody's business. For indoors -- bad idea. I could see using them outdoors. 

In the meantime, even though I would have to to retune , but I might give those 3.5" spider vanes a whirl I was thinking of selling them in the classifieds but I am not really getting off on the spin wings but it will be a bit before I can buy more vanes anyway.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Spin Wing tape is the worst imho. Try this: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bohning-feather-fletching-tape.html I even use it with Spider 1.8" and 3.5" vanes.


----------



## 74f100 (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm considering trying some of the elivanes. But I have a stupid question. Do the right hand, spin right? All of my arrows tend to spin slightly left without fletching, so I wanted to stay with their natural spin.


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

74f100 said:


> I'm considering trying some of the elivanes. But I have a stupid question. Do the right hand, spin right? All of my arrows tend to spin slightly left without fletching, so I wanted to stay with their natural spin.


Then you would want the left-hand ones

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

chrstphr said:


> If you are wanting to shoot Eli vanes, Get P3 Eli vanes for olympic recurve.
> 
> And Eli vane revolutions for indoors.
> 
> ...


 i agree with Chris. I have tried Eli is4, p3,, ir3, spider 1.8, spin 2.25. I like the p3 a lot. Good flight. Spiders are more durable though. Spins wings are good but the hassle of fletching them every other day...


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

Seattlepop said:


> Spin Wing tape is the worst imho. Try this: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bohning-feather-fletching-tape.html I even use it with Spider 1.8" and 3.5" vanes.


 http://s.aliexpress.com/3EjUJfu2 
Spider ships their vanes with 3m 300LSE. I found these on AliExpress. 3mm. 55metres should last a while.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Jezza said:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/3EjUJfu2
> Spider ships their vanes with 3m 300LSE. I found these on AliExpress. 3mm. 55metres should last a while.


The tape that comes with Spider vanes is far superior to that of Spin Wings imho. Thanks for the new source - I just ordered some from your link.


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

Seattlepop said:


> The tape that comes with Spider vanes is far superior to that of Spin Wings imho. Thanks for the new source - I just ordered some from your link.


You are welcome. i did place an order last week for 3 rolls. (putting my money where my mouth is here.) 
i hope they are of similar quality - coming from china, there is some risk.  if they are, it would save me some money from the usual bohning ones i buy


----------

